# Growing Up (Cowboy's Growing Thread AKA Legs)



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

So as little Cowboy "*Legs*" grows up I decided to make a thread for it. Today he's discovered he can run away from Day Star haha! He's so energetic for only 6 days old! 

Here are some photos. :gallop:


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

He is such a big boy for 6 days, "Legs" fits him perfectly for the time being. I don't know why, but I always think of him as "Cowlegs"
When can I come pick him up? LOL I just LOVE him!!!
That last pic of him is adorable, the background is just right. 
So maybe I missed this, but what are you planning on doing with "Legs"? Are you going to sell him or keep him to train?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yay.. we get to watch him grow up! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

He's adorable!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> He is such a big boy for 6 days, "Legs" fits him perfectly for the time being. I don't know why, but I always think of him as "Cowlegs"
> When can I come pick him up? LOL I just LOVE him!!!
> That last pic of him is adorable, the background is just right.
> So maybe I missed this, but what are you planning on doing with "Legs"? Are you going to sell him or keep him to train?


I'm keeping him for shows and all. So he'll be trained by me and hopefully we'll win some ribbons together. 

I use a Nikon D3100.


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

He is definitely quitethe littlelooker! I'm happy that the pregnancy had such a happy ending for you.  It'll be fun to watch him grow.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thats nice!
I doubt I'd be able to sell a cute foal like him.
He sorta looks like a sorrel with a flaxen mane. I don't know, I guess time will tell!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

He is just so... so... "Legs!"


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

He is so stinking cute!!!!! My bet is still on Palamino. Can't wait to watch him grow up and let us figure out just what color he is going to be!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Little Cowboy "*Legs*" again. He has so much personality! I LOOOOVE his mane right now. Haha! It's so short and fluffy. 

His mom, Day Star, is AMAZING with him. She is so patient and is always putting him before her needs. Ugh I just love seeing them together. 

Does anyone have any tips on halter breaking? He is really scared of halter being put on right now. When he's laying down though I have no trouble. Any tips on how to make him NOT afraid of the halter?


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

To make him less afraid of the halter, just put it on him and leave it on for an hour or three. Stay out with the horses where you can keep an eye on him, though. Don't mess with it or make any big deal of it. He'll get used to it.

When you're ready to start teaching him to lead, the easiest way is to have someone lead DayStar while you lead "Legs" after her. Use the lead to slow him down - keeping him at your shoulder. Don't pull if he balks; he'll choose to follow Mama if she gets too far away. Once he's used to staying with you and trusts you to go where it's safe (toward Mama), then start making serpentine turns, using your shoulder to "push" him off, then "letting" him follow you back toward straight.

Best to get started on this method very soon while Mama is still the place he most wants to be, though . Pretty soon he'll be a bit more fractious and willing to argue about where he wants to go. It's a whole different set of lessons when they get older.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> To make him less afraid of the halter, just put it on him and leave it on for an hour or three. Stay out with the horses where you can keep an eye on him, though. Don't mess with it or make any big deal of it. He'll get used to it.
> 
> When you're ready to start teaching him to lead, the easiest way is to have someone lead DayStar while you lead "Legs" after her. Use the lead to slow him down - keeping him at your shoulder. Don't pull if he balks; he'll choose to follow Mama if she gets too far away. Once he's used to staying with you and trusts you to go where it's safe (toward Mama), then start making serpentine turns, using your shoulder to "push" him off, then "letting" him follow you back toward straight.
> 
> Best to get started on this method very soon while Mama is still the place he most wants to be, though . Pretty soon he'll be a bit more fractious and willing to argue about where he wants to go. It's a whole different set of lessons when they get older.


Thank you so much! Our last baby Romeo wasn't halter broke when he was 1 1/2 so it was pretty difficult teaching him. I'm really glad he was a fast learner though haha! He didn't exactly fight against the lead line, he just wouldn't move. Eventually he got the idea and leads like a dream! I wasn't there to teach him to lead when he was younger and no one was able to catch him. I want to get Cowboy done before he starts really fighting.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I always tried to start my babies with this method around day 3 for getting used to wearing/putting on/taking off halter and day 4 or 5 for following Mama around. By using the lead to slow and the shoulder to push you rarely have to deal with the balk later. 

You may, however, have to deal with panic runs and sprints now and later as he gets more cocky. That's when having control of the head = control of the body comes in to play and that's a whole lot easier when you outweigh them! But again - you are using the lead to turn/slow/stop, never 'pull.' You don't ever want to get into a tug-of-war because eventually he will outweigh you and win that battle - every time! 

If he gets enough of the lead from you that he can plant his feet or flee another direction, step to the side a bit for the leverage to turn him so he's facing you again. If he stops, move in the general direction you want him to go at an approach angle, reeling in the lead. If he flees again, repeat the turn/stop, and always approach at an angle so backing away isn't his easiest escape route. 

If he learns to flee by backing, he'll eventually win - you don't want him to EVER know that! LOL. Backing should be something you teach him to do at your request. NEVER his idea!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> I always tried to start my babies with this method around day 3 for getting used to wearing/putting on/taking off halter and day 4 or 5 for following Mama around. By using the lead to slow and the shoulder to push you rarely have to deal with the balk later.
> 
> You may, however, have to deal with panic runs and sprints now and later as he gets more cocky. That's when having control of the head = control of the body comes in to play and that's a whole lot easier when you outweigh them! But again - you are using the lead to turn/slow/stop, never 'pull.' You don't ever want to get into a tug-of-war because eventually he will outweigh you and win that battle - every time!
> 
> ...


This is great advice! Thank you!!!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Halter breaking this boy is not easy but he's definitely learning faster than I expected! We ended our session with taking the halter on and off until he was totally fine with it. Hopefully he'll be halter broken soon! He's so funny though, haha! When we first started he was throwing tantrums and just flopping on the ground and laying there hahaha! I love him so much. ^_^


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

He's adorable. Who's the other chestnut out with them? Mom seems very comfortable with her.

P.S. I love his star/face marking! Maybe his name should have been Shooting Star based on all his speedy antics.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

EponaLynn said:


> He's adorable. Who's the other chestnut out with them? Mom seems very comfortable with her.
> 
> P.S. I love his star/face marking! Maybe his name should have been Shooting Star based on all his speedy antics.


The chestnut is Tess, we've had her the longest which is 9 years (she's 11 currently). She's our speed demon Arabian with so much love. But she's also the alpha mare so Day Star doesn't bother with her. But Cowboy on the other hand thinks he can stand up to her sometimes. It's so cute! 

His markings where kinda unexpected since both parents had a blaze. Lol! Definitely a throwback from either or both sides. But the star has a fine line under and it's crooked which he definitely got from his dad. 
I chose Gun Smokin Cowboy because he's related to Mr. Gun Smoke the AQHA Hall of Fame horse.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I got some photos of Legs today! Anyone wanna see them??


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I wanna see him!!!

He's so adorable, and we have to stay updated! 
*must have, pick me!* :wave:


----------



## If Wishes (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes please


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are the photos from yesterday I didn't get around to uploading. Haha! Sorry about that guys. 

Legs is doing really well and getting so big! It's insane that it's only been 10 days since he was born. Like WOW!! I'm going to make up a comparison photo of when he turns 2 weeks compared to a few hours old. AHHH! HE'S GROWING TOO FAST!!! I wish he could stay little forever. Haha! But then I wouldn't be able to ride him in shows in the future. :| 

I've been having people guess at his height and I definitely think he's gonna be about 16hh when he's done growing. :O AAAANNNNDDDD I think he actually may be a palomino..


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Looks like he keeps his mama on her feet! Are you sure you don't want my mare to babysit for a little bit? She loves baby anything. 
Yikes, 16hh? I prefer small horses. I'm having a hard time accepting that my gelding will most likely be a little under 16hh:sad:.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> Looks like he keeps his mama on her feet! Are you sure you don't want my mare to babysit for a little bit? She loves baby anything.
> Yikes, 16hh? I prefer small horses. I'm having a hard time accepting that my gelding will most likely be a little under 16hh:sad:.


Today he actually ran into the barn when Day Star was eating grass in another field haha! She had a mini heart attack when she realized he left. My poor girl. <3 He's so brave it's crazy! I definitely think he will be at least 16hh haha! I love big horses.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

He is big. No wonder you were afraid she might have twins! And I think when they're about 3 or 6 months old (I can't remember the exact age now), you can measure from their coronet band to the middle of the knee to get an estimate on height. 15" = 15 hands, 15 1/2 " = 15.2 hands, etc. 

I think you're right on the palomino. He looks too light to be chestnut to me.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He is so cute! /cry
I can't wait to keep up with this thread!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Looking great!


I also love bigger horses, even though I'm a shrimp, lol. He's brave huh? I guess that isn't all bad, and he reminds me of my friend's QH filly. She's two, but still!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> He is big. No wonder you were afraid she might have twins! And I think when they're about 3 or 6 months old (I can't remember the exact age now), you can measure from their coronet band to the middle of the knee to get an estimate on height. 15" = 15 hands, 15 1/2 " = 15.2 hands, etc.
> 
> I think you're right on the palomino. He looks too light to be chestnut to me.


I may try that when he gets about 4 or 5 months. Or I'll try each time haha! But yeah! He's HUGE!! People kept saying either that's twins or one BIG foal and I got a big foal! Hahaha! I'm happy with him nonetheless. He's such a cutie and super smart.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

We need some more baby pictures!!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I do have more photos but this is all I have on my laptop. The rest are on my phone haha! 

HE HAS GOTTEN SO BIG GUYS!!!!!!! I can't believe it's been a month already! Time flies too fast.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Is he really 1 month? 
He is bigger and cuter.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> Is he really 1 month?
> He is bigger and cuter.


It feels like he was born just last week! Ugh time flies too fast..


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

He is still very definitely all "Legs!"


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He is so cute. Do you still think he is palomino?


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

Too precious!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

He definitely is a palomino! I have a photo of his mane but it's not on my computer so I'll try to upload it later today.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Love that last pic you posted, His legs still are very long. 
He looks like a palomino to me.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Some very much needed photos of Legs.


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

He's got a little heart mark on his head <3 too cute!!!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

SummerAwaits said:


> He's got a little heart mark on his head <3 too cute!!!


It actually is forming into one. It fits him perfectly because he does have a big heart. <3


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

man, am I jealous! I bet every day you get to spend with the baby is the absolute best. their baby time is so short, it's very special. a human baby has a very short time being so helpless and adorable, but it's like twice the amount of time that a foal has being tiny and painfully cute. I hope you enjoy it to its fullest.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> man, am I jealous! I bet every day you get to spend with the baby is the absolute best. their baby time is so short, it's very special. a human baby has a very short time being so helpless and adorable, but it's like twice the amount of time that a foal has being tiny and painfully cute. I hope you enjoy it to its fullest.


Time is flying too quickly. I try to spend every moment I can with him and his mom. The different stages of life are incredible!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

You can send him to me anytime?.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> You can send him to me anytime?.


Haha! Yeah, I think I'll keep him.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

He is ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!! 


I agree palomino, and I'm with you daystar, loving the short, fluffy mane and tail. He seems like he's getting big fast, and it's already been a month?? (I'm behind, lol). That's seriously hard to believe, but he's becoming a very cute little horse.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

He's 11h right now guys and a big curious wandering boy. Every time I look at him it makes me so incredibly happy because he is EXACTLY what I was wanting for confirmation. His color was a bit of a surprise though! Instead of being that 16% to be buckskin he decided to be the 6% of palomino. No matter what he's still perfect.

He picks up his feet so nicely! I'm so impressed, and he's been getting the hang of me rubbing him all over. He's a bit skeptical of my arm touching his back legs but he's beginning to not mind so much. HE GOT HIS FIRST BRUSH DOWN YESTERDAY! I was brushing Day Star, his mom, when he kept smelling the brush. So once I finished Day Star I thought I should try brushing him. He LOVED it. Any time I stopped he'd look back at me and wonder why I stopped haha! Then I went to brush Day Star a little more and he tried getting between Day Star and the brush. Hahaha! He's a cutie.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Is he bending his knees to graze? Lol
He sounds like such a sweet little guy!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> Is he bending his knees to graze? Lol
> He sounds like such a sweet little guy!


That he is! And yeah, he's such a sweetheart. <3


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cowboy has a half brother! He doesn't have a name yet but boy is he a cutie! I'm so excited to see him grow up. I'm dying to take photos of him!! 

He was born early this morning and still is nameless.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

This ones cute too! Whats his mama's name? He looks like an Aidan to me.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> This ones cute too! Whats his mama's name? He looks like an Aidan to me.


His mama's name is Sunset. He really is a cutie though haha! It's funny how both of Smokey's babies took after their mother's color. LOL!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

How about Sunrise? you could call him Sunny or Sonny!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

If I could name him it'd probably be Smokin Sunset or something like that and then just call him Sunny.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cowboy is growing up so fast! He's really getting thick everywhere too which I absolutely love!! 

He currently stands about 11.1h at the withers and 11.2 at the rump. He's defo gonna be a big boy! I'm excited to see how tall. I still think he's gonna be about 16h possibly 16.1? AHH SO EXCITED! 

His training has been doing pretty well. He's still doesn't get the whole halter and lead line thing though. He picks up his legs, can be rubbed all over and everything! All I need to do is get him NOT afraid of the halter. Lol! Hopefully he'll get the hang of it.

The blurry photos are from today and the others were from the last 2 or 3 days.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

So cute! He really is going to be a big boy. Yay for you!


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

congratulations, he is gorgeous!!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Little Red has some long legs, too!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

He's growing into quite the looker! I can't believe he's already 2 months old.. Where has time gone! 
He is currently standing 12h with his rump at 12.1. DANG HE IS HUGE!!! 

Here are some more photos of him from today.  His mom is 15.1h and his dad is 14.3h. I'm surprised at how big he is already! I wasn't expecting a big baby. No wonder why I thought Day Star was carrying twins.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I was when you would update on MY little guy. 
He is sooo big! Have you tried the string test yet?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> I was when you would update on MY little guy.
> He is sooo big! Have you tried the string test yet?


I was going to try it when he turns 4 months so I get a more accurate answer. But either way it still seems like he's going to be 16h or taller!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

What a nice big boy he is turning into. I bet you are right, he's going to be up there in height.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

LEGS IS 12.2H ALREADY!! He's growing so fast and was officially 3 months old on the 20th of this month which was 3 days ago. I wish we could somehow stop time..

He's doing VERY well and really getting muscley! He's really good about being brushed and fooled around with. His favorite spots for scratches would definitely be his belly. Haha! He's so stinkin cute. YOU CAN DEFINITELY SEE THE GUN SMOKE BREEDING IN HIM. He has some sick cutting moves I tell you! And he cleared about half a football field in 5 seconds in a flat out run! He's going to be a fast one for sure.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ahhhhh look at those legs!!! So cute!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh my goodness he's getting thick! What a handsome feller


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

He is to freakin cute!!
He looks as though he's starting to get really muscular! 
When do you plan on weaning him?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

He's so cute, and already three months old?? Man, where did time go! 
Love his face!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

He's a very chunky boy!

I plan on weaning him when he is 6 months old which would be December 20th.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

And he's still *LEGS*! 

He's turning into a really, Really nice horse!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> And he's still *LEGS*!
> 
> He's turning into a really, Really nice horse!


Thank you! I'm dying to see him full grown and how nice he'll look. :runninghorse2:


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are some more photos of Legs straight from the camera!
His legs are the longest things ever.. I don't know how he's gonna grow into them LOL!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

These two pictures are just to die for!

















HE IS SO CUTE! Thanks for sharing Mr. Legs and his beautiful momma


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cowboy got to meet his dad yesterday! He's the buckskin paint. Here are some photos from this morning. Let me just emphasize his dad is 14.3h.. LEGS IS ALREADY 13.2H.....


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

He's turning into a stout little man! Love that he's still being called LEGS!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

He's all grown up!!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

He's getting HUGE. And yeah haha! Legs kinda stuck lol!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

What a big boy, they grow so fast.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Pretty baby. They do grow fast especially those first few months. There is more than 5 inches difference though looking at the pic you posted between the height of baby and daddy. String test one of the front legs when standing on even ground from center of knee to coronet band. That should give you a good idea as the cannon is 98% of the adult height and measuring down to the coronet gives you an estimate of finished height. You can also look at knee height (front legs) compared to grown animals. The closer he is to the same height at the knees the closer he will be to that animal's height. Unless one of the parents was severely stunted he should be fairly close to one parent or the other. If they are on level ground and knee height is closer to dad then he'll be closer to dad; if closer to mom then he'll be closer to mom in height.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

QtrBel said:


> Pretty baby. They do grow fast especially those first few months. There is more than 5 inches difference though looking at the pic you posted between the height of baby and daddy. String test one of the front legs when standing on even ground from center of knee to coronet band. That should give you a good idea as the cannon is 98% of the adult height and measuring down to the coronet gives you an estimate of finished height. You can also look at knee height (front legs) compared to grown animals. The closer he is to the same height at the knees the closer he will be to that animal's height. Unless one of the parents was severely stunted he should be fairly close to one parent or the other. If they are on level ground and knee height is closer to dad then he'll be closer to dad; if closer to mom then he'll be closer to mom in height.


Good observation! But they are at an angle and Cowboy is further away. I did do the string test and got 16h on him. I have a photo from the same day. This is him standing next to a 14h mare.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cowboy is in the process of being weaned because my mom wants his mom sold by this coming Monday. It breaks my heart because she was given to me 4 years ago and we both have come so far. You can't begin to imagine how devastated I am right now. Day Star, Cowboy's mom, is my dream horse in every way possible and my mom is just giving up on her. (She was abused before we purchased her thinking she was a good children's horse which clearly she wasn't. Yet we had no idea because we bought her drugged.) During the time I have owned her, I've become the only person able to handle her and just about to anything with her. 

Last year Day Star bucked me off out of fear.. Instantly my mom wanted to sell her because she was "too dangerous" for anyone to handle. This mare has saved my life multiple times and has protected me from getting hurt and now my mom wants me to just give up on her. I'm literally doing everything I can to keep her but it's honestly NOT looking so good. 

She's been bred back to Cowboy's dad and I really am hoping for a filly so I can keep her line forever. Anyone have any ideas on how I can keep her? 

Below are just some photos of Cowboy, Cross Wind and Day Star all from today. Cowboy is currently 13.3h and still growing like a weed! I need to get him a blanket as well since this is supposed to be a harsh winter but I'm not sure what size he is lol! #foalproblems


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

That has to be hard to do, I'm sorry. Do you know anyone who would be willing to buy her? Then you can still possibly spend some time with her and maybe in the future buy her back? 

She's a beautiful mare. And Cowboy is adorable! 

Is there any way your mom would let you keep her until the new baby is born? Give you some time to convince her Day Star is your soul horse. 

Crossing my fingers!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I second what timon said. I really hope you can convince your mom to let you keep Day Star or find some other way to keep in contact with her. Good luck.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry to hear you may be losing Day Star - she's a beautiful mare! I hope you can convince your mom to let her stay.

Legs is one good looking, well-muscled young man! I can't believe how handsome he is! And just a weanling??? He already looks better and bigger than many yearlings! Keep the pasture gates locked; I'm hooking up my trailer! LOL!!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you so much guys! I may have someone who can buy her and let me buy her back immediately. I'd just have to board her locally until I move to Michigan. I'll try to convince her to keep her till this foal is born, but chances are very slim she'll let me do that. She thinks you need to wean a foal gradually which I just found out is not necessary, but I'm going to keep her thinking that to buy myself more time. Please please please just pray she has a change of heart and lets me keep this perfect mare who is my best friend.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are some new photos of the BIG boy! He's such a sweetheart.

The photos with the two horses and him are his parents.
Photo of Cowboy with the chestnut paint is Cross Wind whom he absolutely loves. 
Lastly, the photo of him with the chestnut is Tess and she stands exactly 14h.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

He truly does not look like he's only 4 months old!


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Change is right! In all honesty, he's about the same size as my 6 1/2 month old filly, Chrome!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

He most certainly is big for his age. Lol! I'm hearing people say how their yearlings are about 13-13.3h and he's only 4 months and 13.3h! I'm guessing he'll be about 14.3 when he's a yearling. We'll see though!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yesterday was the last day Cowboy got to see his mom. I'm so thankful someone stepped in and took her for me so she never had to go to auction. My mom traded her for a 2 year old AQHA filly and a pregnant pony mare who's supposed to be due in March or April. It breaks my heart to have her go especially since she was the best horse I could ever ask for! Yet I'm thankful to God for the time he allowed me to have with her. 

Here are some photos of Cowboy and his mom yesterday before she left. 

Cowboy doesn't understand what's going on which also breaks my heart. But whenever I go out to see him he gets so excited and starts neighing and wants to be near me. It's absolutely adorable but sad.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww Cowboy is so cute! Saying bye to his momma. I'm glad it worked out that someone could take her, because ahhh auctions suck!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

PoptartShop said:


> Awww Cowboy is so cute! Saying bye to his momma. I'm glad it worked out that someone could take her, because ahhh auctions suck!


It really does. Having her go to a loving home makes me happy because I get updates on her which makes this easier knowing she's happy.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry you had to say goodbye to Day Star, but I'm glad you were able to find a good home for her. How is Legs taking her absence?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> I'm so sorry you had to say goodbye to Day Star, but I'm glad you were able to find a good home for her. How is Legs taking her absence?


Surprisingly pretty well. He went crazy when she first left but the next day just calmed down and acted like nothing happened. He's become pretty attached to me though. Yesterday we fell asleep together and he kept wanting to touch me to know I was still there. It was absolutely adorable.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Some much needed updated photos of Legs! 
He's getting big and is such a sweetheart. He's been weaned for almost 2 weeks now and he's doing a lot better than I expected! 

His mom has been sold as well but thankfully I know where she is and Cowboy's dad was sold to her too. 

The mare pictured with Cowboy is roughly 14h and is my new mare. She's only 2 1/2 and is a quarter horse mare. I need to send in her AQHA papers to be registered as well.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh wow he sure is growing! Such a cutiepie.
Cute mare too! They look so fuzzy.:mrgreen:


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like the new mare is taking on the role of Big Sister and being a good friend to Legs! He's so good looking. I still can't believe he's only 5 months old!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> Looks like the new mare is taking on the role of Big Sister and being a good friend to Legs! He's so good looking. I still can't believe he's only 5 months old!


They've become very bonded since they are so close in age and she has the same temperament as his mom. 

I KNOW!! Where has time gone..


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I just spent a moment looking at his 6 day old pictures (1st post) compared to now. Who would have thought that little, long LEGGED guy with all the bony angled joints would turn into the handsome boy he is now! He's really grown into himself! I can't wait to see him 5 months in the future!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> I just spent a moment looking at his 6 day old pictures (1st post) compared to now. Who would have thought that little, long LEGGED guy with all the bony angled joints would turn into the handsome boy he is now! He's really grown into himself! I can't wait to see him 5 months in the future!


Every time I open this thread I stop to look at the first post. He was so tiny and such an awkward color. Now he's like WOW! He really has grown into himself. I'm very happy with how he's turned out. 

Another exciting thing, I'm getting him registered! I'm so excited because I've been dying to know his parent's names!! (We never got their papers when they were purchased because one was lost and the other person wanted to sell her grade thinking he wouldn't get a good price for her.) Once I get the results of his DNA test I can contact those with their papers to ask if they could sign them over to me so I can sign them over to their current owner. Both of Cowboy's parents went to the same home AND they can register the baby if Day Star is pregnant. 

I find it very aggravating though how he can't be AQHA and APHA registered because his dad was a tobiano..


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cowboy had his first snowfall today! Boy was he happy about it. LOL! 
Here are some photos from this morning when I released the equines. 
Cross Wind, the paint, never has seen snow either since she was born and raised in Tennessee and they rarely get snow. She seemed so confused haha!

HE TURNED 5 MONTHS OLD YESTERDAY AND STRING TESTED TO 16.1HH!!


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Where are you located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

timonlionking said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Northern New Jersey.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

FINALLY was able to get a halter Cowboy's size and one that will grow with him! Hopefully haha!
I'm absolutely IN LOVE with it. I got it from LM Reins who you can find on Instagram and Facebook (I'll put the links below.) 

Cowboy is finally able to be halter broken and I'm so very excited. So far he's doing VERY well. I attached a lead line to his halter so he could get used to the feel and he hasn't freaked out yet! Just very calmly backs up and walks on. No tantrums or anything!! He's such an easy baby!!!

I can't believe it's already been 5 months since he was born.. He's just growing way too fast for me to keep up. He's almost 14 hands already :icon_rolleyes: and he's gonna keep shooting up like a weed. 

I also attached a photo of Lacey, Cowboy's main bestie, in her halter by LM Reins. She's growing too and hit a growth spurt as we speak haha! She's so cute. 

LM Reins:
Instagram - https://www.instagram.com/lmreins/
Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/LM-Reins-228101727627233/


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am glad to hear the halter breaking process is going well! I have never seen a weanling-sized rope halter before.

One suggestion though? The extra part after the knot is super long and I worry he might get a foot stuck in that loop. Maybe tie another couple knots along its length for now, so he can't get a foot in there?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I am glad to hear the halter breaking process is going well! I have never seen a weanling-sized rope halter before.
> 
> One suggestion though? The extra part after the knot is super long and I worry he might get a foot stuck in that loop. Maybe tie another couple knots along its length for now, so he can't get a foot in there?


He grew out of a weanling halter back when he was about 3 - 4 months old lol! So He's wearing a custom halter for horses that range from 13.3 - 15h right now. And he's not even wearing it on the smallest which would've been 13.3h, he's wearing it as a 14.1h horse and he's only 13.3 lol!

That's actually a VERY good idea! So far I've only kept it on him while he was supervised to make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

daystar88 said:


> He grew out of a weanling halter back when he was about 3 - 4 months old lol! So He's wearing a custom halter for horses that range from 13.3 - 15h right now. And he's not even wearing it on the smallest which would've been 13.3h, he's wearing it as a 14.1h horse and he's only 13.3 lol!


Too funny! You should have said, I would have sent you the rope halter I have that is a touch too small for my 14.2h arab. :wink:


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Too funny! You should have said, I would have sent you the rope halter I have that is a touch too small for my 14.2h arab. :wink:


I'd totally take it anyway LOL!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there any halter you can have on a foal without supervision? I'd like him to really get used to the halter which he still isn't too fond of going on him.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't help but compare how big he's gotten.. 
The snow photo was from before Thanksgiving. TIME FLIES TOO FAST!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

He was just so tiny. <3
First photo is his VERY first photo when he was all wet, next was a few hours old and last was a day old Cowboy.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

AWWW! he's soo cute!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Enjoy the baby Cowboy in the snow. 
He absolutely love it haha! First thing he did was shove his face in it. Hahaha! I love him so much. 
I was just given a halter that will fit him so I'm super excited to try it on. XD He's gonna look so cute. 

Legs has been amazing.. It's hard to believe how fast he's growing, but he's definitely gonna be a big boy!
Today he ran around for a few seconds with me and then stopped but started playing with my jacket haha! I need a jolly ball for him. Preferably a 30" one lol so he can jump around on it. Those would be some adorable photos hahaha!

Now for some photos! 
Notice his snow buddies on his back.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Yay! I've been checking back on this thread, hoping to see pictures every time. Was so happy to see that this time more were added! :mrgreen: 

He's so precious! I particularly love the second picture. Does he try to eat the snow? I know my Tessa does. I've thought about getting Tessa a jolly ball as well. Whenever there's anything on the fence (i.e. blankets) she'll grab them and toss them to the ground. It looks like your little guy is always going to keep you busy:wink:


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

RedDunPain said:


> Yay! I've been checking back on this thread, hoping to see pictures every time. Was so happy to see that this time more were added! :mrgreen:
> 
> He's so precious! I particularly love the second picture. Does he try to eat the snow? I know my Tessa does. I've thought about getting Tessa a jolly ball as well. Whenever there's anything on the fence (i.e. blankets) she'll grab them and toss them to the ground. It looks like your little guy is always going to keep you busy:wink:


He licks it haha! Cowboy tries to play with everything but knows his limits when it comes to playing with me which is nice cause I haven't had to scold him yet lol. But a jolly ball would really hep to get all his energy out.
You should get the giant ones.. They look so fun!! I'm sure Tessa would appreciate it lol! She sounds so cute!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He's looking really good. I just love the winter pictures


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a 30" jolly ball that hasn't moved in 6 months. Tango was fascinated with it for the 1st 30 days or so. If anyone wants to come get it, it's theirs!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> I have a 30" jolly ball that hasn't moved in 6 months. Tango was fascinated with it for the 1st 30 days or so. If anyone wants to come get it, it's theirs!


Where are you located?


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

North Huntsville, AL - about 25 miles south of the Tennessee line.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> North Huntsville, AL - about 25 miles south of the Tennessee line.


Oh wow!! Where I'm moving in January, Huntsville is only an hour away! I'm moving to Lewisburg, TN.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

*6 months already!!*

Cowboy is officially 6 months as of yesterday.. 
WHERE HAS TIME GONE!! I'm so happy with him. He currently stands 13.3h and is a big love bug! 
Today I put a blue halter on him and he just kept rubbing his face in my hands haha! He's such a cutie. 

NOW FOR SOME PHOTOS! Take note that the paint is 14.3 almost 15h..


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

daystar88 said:


> Oh wow!! Where I'm moving in January, Huntsville is only an hour away! I'm moving to Lewisburg, TN.


That's terrific! January!?! It'll be so much easier for me to come kidnap Legs! LOL ;-) He is such a cute ******. And he looks like he'll be HUGE!

Seriously, though - that's great that you're moving to L'ville! And the offer stands for the jolly ball. It's yours!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> That's terrific! January!?! It'll be so much easier for me to come kidnap Legs! LOL ;-) He is such a cute ******. And he looks like he'll be HUGE!
> 
> Seriously, though - that's great that you're moving to L'ville! And the offer stands for the jolly ball. It's yours!


You can certainly come see him if you'd like when I move. Just no bringing a horse trailer:wink: 

Thank you so much!! I'll let you know when I finally get down there to pick it up.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Just no bringing a horse trailer 

:rofl:


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Today marks a HUUUGE day for Cowboy. Just yesterday I was starting his halter training and he was so hesitant and pulling away. Today..... HE ACTED LIKE HE LEAD AROUND FOR YEARS!!! I didn't even need a rope behind him to guide him!!! I AM SO PROUD OF HIM GUYS!!! I'm so so proud of him.. I can't even begin to tell ya'll how happy I am. Just yesterday he was clueless and now he's acting like a pro! 

Well, yesterday he took his first step WITHOUT a rope but he was still very hesitant but he did it! AND TODAY OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't have any new photos of the boy, but he's doing really well!! I'm so pleased with him and how far he's getting with his training.

I'm looking for a blanket that would fit him but I'm not sure what size he'd fit especially since he's still growing rapidly. Any ideas where to find a blanket that can sorta grow with him? Even if it's just for this winter. He's standing 13.3h still.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

daystar88 said:


> I'm looking for a blanket that would fit him but I'm not sure what size he'd fit especially since he's still growing rapidly. Any ideas where to find a blanket that can sorta grow with him? Even if it's just for this winter. He's standing 13.3h still.


Blanket measurements are not based on height, but length. I believe you use the measurement from withers to tail, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

middle of the chest to the middle of the tail head for blanket measurements


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Just type in adjustable horse blanket. Most that come up will be adjustable leg strap but there are those that velcro and can adjust a small amount. Should get you through the winter. Most though are going to be for foals or ponies. Measure center of chest to center of butt under tail head.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cowboy in the new year! I'm hoping this year brings a lot of promise. He's turning into such a fine young man and I'm so excited to start working at liberty when he turns 1!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

He is so cute!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> He is so cute!


He's even better in person!! He's such a sweetheart who knows his boundaries. I'm honestly very surprised he's only kicked at me twice in his whole life so far, the first time when he was about a month old eating poop. Haha! The second time was when I put my arm on his rump, and he got scared which resulted in a kick. I'm so very pleased with him it's insane. <3


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

So cute <3
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Adorable little man!!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Have you moved yet? I keep waiting for you to say you're coming down to steal the jolly ball!!!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> Have you moved yet? I keep waiting for you to say you're coming down to steal the jolly ball!!!


I have not and won't be till maybe June.  I'll try to get down there sooner, but no promises. If someone wants it that's totally fine!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

No hurry. In fact, the day after I said it was yours, my Son caught Tango on video playing with the doggone thing! He doesn't kick or chase it... he BITES it and then shakes his head!!

I think he's been spending too much time with my pit bulls! LOL!


I don't know how he manages to bite it, truth be told. I can't grip it with one hand. The thing is 3' around!!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> No hurry. In fact, the day after I said it was yours, my Son caught Tango on video playing with the doggone thing! He doesn't kick or chase it... he BITES it and then shakes his head!!
> 
> I think he's been spending too much time with my pit bulls! LOL!
> 
> ...


Oh my hahaha! That's too cute. Thank you!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

*7 months already??*

Cowboy turned 7 months 2 days ago... HE IS GROWING TOO FAST!! 
Here's a photo of Cowboy with his best friend Lacey. 
In the super blurry photo he was flat out running against Lacey who was bred for barrels. 
Lacey's mom was a 1D barrel horse and Lacey is FAST! Much faster than my Arabian who USED to be the fastest until we got Day Star, Cowboy's mom. But last night I witnessed and got to photograph Cowboy passing and pulling away from this 2 1/2 year old with ease and was shocked..

SO, his potential for an all around horse is definitely beaming right now. At 4 months he jumped a 5 ft fence, he's always been able to stop on the dime and make sharp turns, he outran a horse who's mom was a 1D barrel horse, he's practically floating when he prances. What's next? 

I'm beyond happy I bred Day Star to Smokey. I know Smokey was from a reining background, and am pretty sure Day Star was used for barrels because of her great speed. Put them together and you have the ultimate all around western horse!! As far as his jumping ability and what not, neither of his parents had that talent so I'm not sure where the heck that came from.

Now time for the 2 pictures.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Sounds like he's going to be a cool little dude  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yesterday was his first time being in a stall by himself, he was only by himself with the door closed for a few minutes while he ate his grain, but when he couldn't see me he started getting nervous so I sat in there with him and he calmed right down. Then when I was leaving he ran outside looking for me and started neighing. Ugh he's so much like his mom. <3

He's pretty independent when it comes to the other horses, but when I leave him he searches for me frantically! Ugh he's the best foal..


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

You are soooooooo lucky!!! Legs looks like he's got the perfect qh build! To bad you don't live nearer to me, or "Change" might have a partner in crime!!!  (I live in Alberta, Canada.)


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm really sorry about Day Star!
(Yea, I'm a bit late.)


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> I'm really sorry about Day Star!
> (Yea, I'm a bit late.)


I'm sorry too, she was an amazing mom and my favorite horse. I'm doing everything I can to get her back in the future though once I'm living on my own.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

daystar88 said:


> I'm sorry too, she was an amazing mom and my favorite horse. I'm doing everything I can to get her back in the future though once I'm living on my own.


That's great!!! Good luck! *Fingers crossed*


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cowboy the other day. 

I can't believe he's already 7 months still.. He's just growing too fast for me!
I'm happy to say he's completed 1 whole night in a stall all by himself! He had a big stuffed animal horse with him to keep him happy and he did SO WELL!! His pasture mate, Lacey was in the stall next to him. So happy with them!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Man how he's grown! Thanks so much for sharing this awesome guy!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Another photo of Cowboy since he's cute. 

Since Cowboy has only grown up with females I'm hoping to be able to buy this paint this coming summer. He's currently ungelded and they plan on gelding him before they sell him to me which would be great so I don't have to pay for it. But he's almost 2 and VERY playful which would be great for Cowboy since no one ever wants to play with him.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

*8 months!!*

Today Cowboy is 8 months old. I don't know where time went. He's become such a an amazing young horse who aims to please. I'm so thankful for him! In about 4 months he won't be pastured with mares any longer until he learns self control and to listen to me instead of going after a mare. If he stays as easy as he is then it shouldn't be a problem because he's the easiest horse I've handled. I love him so much! 

Now for some photos. 
The bay mare with him is 14h and the chestnut is 14.1h just so y'all have an idea how big he is. His legs are still SUPER long it's so cute haha!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

He's very handsome! Wouldn't it be better to keep him away from the mares already, since he's not gelded? I don't know much about it, but seems like he's already mature enough to get one of them pregnant.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> He's very handsome! Wouldn't it be better to keep him away from the mares already, since he's not gelded? I don't know much about it, but seems like he's already mature enough to get one of them pregnant.


I've talked to people who've had colts and they say a year is when you should separate them. He hasn't had any desire to mount either. And the mare he's pastured with is currently pregnant to his dad anyway right now. Also I don't have any geldings that are nice enough to put him with right now so as soon as I moved in about a month my plan was to separate them and have Cowboy with his half brother and my mare with my cousin's mare. 

Our gelding is a shetland who is nasty to other male horses and I don't want Cowboy to get hurt or pick up anything from him. The pony is such a sweetheart to people though. Just yesterday however I tried to put him with 2 of my mom's mares and he got into a fight with onne so I immediately separated him again. Seems like this pony should be alone which is easy to have possible.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Of course he has legs. His name is LEGS! LOL! ;-)


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> Of course he has legs. His name is LEGS! LOL! ;-)


It really should be lol! Or Flash because this boy has GREAT speed! 

It's been confirmed for now that I'll be moving to Tennessee in about 3 weeks. I'm REALLY excited!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

That's exciting! I think you'll really like it there. And I might just get a chance to meet you and Legs!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> That's exciting! I think you'll really like it there. And I might just get a chance to meet you and Legs!


Definitely! You can also meet his pasture mate Lacey!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cowboy meeting a 14.1h gelding yesterday. First gelding he' ever met! Went VERYwell.

Can officially upload from my phone I'm so happy haha!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cowboy's dad died of an unknown infection on Thursday morning. His new owner messaged me saying he laid down with her and never woke up but was doing very poorly the day before. ?


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Aw - that's so SAD!! Hugs, hon.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh man, that's terrible. He was a very handsome guy.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cowboy will be turning 9 months old tomorrow! Where has time gone..


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

*9 months and counting..*

It's so hard to believe he's a whole 9 months now. It's sad that he's no longer tiny anymore too. I'm 5'6" and his back is at my collar bone. He's grown so fast in such a short time. I can still remember the day he was born and so tiny with such long LEGS. I was talking to my friend and said how much I missed him being tiny and her response was "Dude, he was never tiny. He was huge!" While this may be very true, he was still tiny to me. Can't wait to see where we can go in the future! Now for a few pictures. 

He's normally throwing a tantrum when I don't let him follow me, so a few days ago I let him follow me around the farm outside of the fields and he was pretty happy about it. He had a halter and lead on for extra caution, but I didn't have to use it once except to get him back into his field since he didn't want to go back in lol! He would have totally followed me into the house if I let him LOL! He's such a good minded little man. I'm so very pleased with him. Only problem we have in training right now is standing still while tied. He thinks he has to follow me when I leave him tied which leaves him quite antsy on the cross tie. Any tips on getting him to stand still and be patient would be much appreciated! 

Okay, now Ill share some photos for you guys.  
Most recent is him running towards the camera, the others are from when we had 2 feet of snow which is almost all melted now aside from patches that had huge drifts.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He may be big but he still looks like a baby to me. Sweet boy


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

LoriF said:


> He may be big but he still looks like a baby to me. Sweet boy


He's still very much a baby haha! He's the sweetest thing too.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Look at him! You may find him missing once you move to TN. Legs will be a lot closer for me to get to then:grin:. 
I have a roan, a grey and two sorrels in my pasture, a palomino would top that off just perfect!:grin:.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> Look at him! You may find him missing once you move to TN. Legs will be a lot closer for me to get to then:grin:.
> I have a roan, a grey and two sorrels in my pasture, a palomino would top that off just perfect!:grin:.


Hahaha! Lately when I've been introducing him to new horses he didn't seem to care all that much and would just stand off with me while his pasture mate met some new horses over the fence. One is a buckskin mustang and the other is a appy mare. Both are pretty tall and it was amazing seeing Cowboy stand next to them! They're both roughly 15.2-15.3ish and Cowboy is just about 14h. It's hard to believe he's only about 4 inches from being 15h! He's grown so so much.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

@Change plans have changed and I won't be going to Tennessee any time soon at this point. My mom just pretty much sold off all her horses but one and she doesn't want her alone so I won't be leaving until I can find my own place and can board my two somewhere. Hopefully all works out and it can be sooner than expected, but I can't guarantee that I'll be coming down soon with my two. I may however go down for a family reunion and maybe I can pick up the jolly ball then? That is if your offer still stands of course.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

As of today's measurement this boy is a whopping 14h..

The gate he's standing behind is just about over my head by a inch and I'm 5'6" and the bay is about 14.1ish now and standing on higher ground as you can see lol.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

He's getting so big! Such a handsome boy though.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> He's getting so big! Such a handsome boy though.


He's a big teddy bear.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

It's amazing how fast they grow. He is looking really good.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Unfortunately, Tango 'killed' the jolly ball! My son caught him on our security video - he picked up the ball with his teeth (no handle on it!) and shook it like a dog would shake a rat... and the ball exploded!!! Tango was quite surprised and took off for safer parts of the paddock and refused to go anywhere near the deflated, dead thing. He managed to rip a 6" tear in the ball.

Sorry!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> Unfortunately, Tango 'killed' the jolly ball! My son caught him on our security video - he picked up the ball with his teeth (no handle on it!) and shook it like a dog would shake a rat... and the ball exploded!!! Tango was quite surprised and took off for safer parts of the paddock and refused to go anywhere near the deflated, dead thing. He managed to rip a 6" tear in the ball.
> 
> Sorry!


That actually cracks me up hahaha! That's totally fine! Don't worry about it.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

*10 months*

Here is Cowboy on the day he turned 10 months old.. Time is flying to fast! 

Paint is 15h and Cowboy is roughly 3 inches shorter than her..... And the bay is 14.1h. Scares me how fast he's growing. He grew out of his pony halter already and he's supposed to be on a yearling halter! He's currently wearing Cob size halters and his head honestly isn't even that big haha!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Little LEGS isn't so little anymore, but he's still LEGS! Palominos aren't my favorite color, but yeah - he'd be welcome in my herd, for sure! He's going to be one BEAUTIFUL horse once he sheds out of that fuzzy winter sweater he's wearing!  

If he goes missing, and I've moved... you'll know why! ;-)


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He's actually really cute in his winter fuzzies. How tall is he now? Have you measured him lately?


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

It's interesting...Visually I can see that he's right around the height of the bay, but that just makes that horse look like a foal, too! My brain isn't reconciling how tall he is; it keeps trying to make him look like a little foal still! :mrgreen:


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Last I measured he was around 14h. 

Most recent photo I have of him standing next to my mom's 15h mare.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

It appears Cowboy may have birdcatcher spots! And he's pushing on 14.1h..


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Did you post a picture? If you did, then I ain't seeing it, and if you didn't...........well, then you broke the rules:wink:.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Only have 2 photos for today, but he's 11 months old now and as sweet as can be. He's been moved away from the other horses because he keeps getting picked on by everyone 
Maybe in the near future I can get him a mini gelding who's still on the younger side. 

As far as training, this boy is doing GREAT! He threw a fit only once when I was leading him into the field with the other horses (before they were separated) and he started jumping around away from me pulling on his lead. I just stood there calmly until he settled down and then he let me take off his halter. Since this happened he hasn't tried anything like that again! And we've had a few times where I thought he'd get hyped up again but nope! He stands perfectly still for unhaltering when being released into the field. 

We've also mastered tying up which is a pretty big deal! He used to think he needed to follow me everywhere, but now he stands tied perfectly. 

When it was super buggy out I tried spraying him with fly spray and he just stood there for a few sprays but when he saw the other horses move away he thought he was supposed to too haha! He's a silly boy, but definitely an easy one.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

He is so beautiful!!! I just love his blaze!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

daystar88 said:


> He's been moved away from the other horses because he keeps getting picked on by everyone


Have you watched to see why the other horses are going after him? Is he being picked on because he is starting to be a pest? If so, then the herd teaching him manners (assuming they aren't doing him serious injury) is the best thing for him. Hopefully, he has some sort of equine company to keep working on his social skills.

He is such a handsome boy!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

He looks so cute, and do you have pictures of where he might have the spots?? I also love how blaze, and his socks.

Also I second what phantomhorse said/asked.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Have you watched to see why the other horses are going after him? Is he being picked on because he is starting to be a pest? If so, then the herd teaching him manners (assuming they aren't doing him serious injury) is the best thing for him. Hopefully, he has some sort of equine company to keep working on his social skills.
> 
> He is such a handsome boy!!


I actually did. He just minds his own business and they go after him. They've actually also pinned him in the run in shed. Thankfully he wasn't hurt with anything serious, just a few scratches. I really don't know what's going on with them though. He's never invaded their space or pestered them, always the other way around. 

I'm looking into a mini gelding since these mares are just nuts. 


He actually doesn't have a blaze, it looks connected but it's really not. It's a star that stretches and a snip.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sometimes mares don't seem to need a reason - very glad he wasn't seriously hurt when they pinned him in the shed.

Look forward to seeing pics of his new mini buddy.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Sometimes mares don't seem to need a reason - very glad he wasn't seriously hurt when they pinned him in the shed.
> 
> Look forward to seeing pics of his new mini buddy.


They tend to be that way, which is why I think it's best for his training aspect and behavior to have a gelding. Geldings don't tend to be half as moody and Cowboy won't pick up on nasty habits these mares are teaching him. 

I'm very excited on getting him a mini buddy! Hoping for a black mini or a buckskin but whatever I rescue from our local horse auction hopefully will be good for him.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

The mares are likely going after him because he's a young stud just hitting 'that' age when the herd is teaching him who the bosses are. He'll be much better off with a gelding buddy.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> The mares are likely going after him because he's a young stud just hitting 'that' age when the herd is teaching him who the bosses are. He'll be much better off with a gelding buddy.


Yeah I figured that'd be the case. I'm hoping within a month I can try a mini gelding with him.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cowboy has another half sibling on the way!! Super excited to see this baby.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

daystar88 said:


> Cowboy has another half sibling on the way!! Super excited to see this baby.


Who's mare is it? I also can't wait to see it!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> Who's mare is it? I also can't wait to see it!


My mom's mare, I made a thread on here for her. SUPER excited to see the baby, but I need to get her tested for frame since my mom refuses to do it..


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Some updated photos of Cowboy for you all. 

He's started a new meal plan and so far LOVES it! He's really growing into a nice looking horse and is definitely progressing in his training. I have a video I'd like to show ya'll but I need to upload it first. 

Today he met a really nice lady who wanted to feed him a treat but he wouldn't take it, haha! He kept standing next to me and wanting me to touch him lol. He's a cutie.

I've also found a new paint spot! I gotta get a better photo of it, but it's got pink skin underneath.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

So big and handsome!! I love his green halter!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> So big and handsome!! I love his green halter!


He really is big and handsome! I thought he'd look good in lime green so I kinda stuck him with that color haha! His mom's color was red and my favorite holiday is Christmas so it kinda worked out haha, red and green.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

The link to the video I wanted to show ya'll.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BU-oFrdgdi9/?taken-by=mydayfullofstars


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

So cute!!!!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Legs is all grown-up already! I love his markings; he's really grown into a handsome little, er, big guy!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

A video I took last night. He's such a sweet heart and pretty obedient! 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVGW6jjgMly/?taken-by=mydayfullofstars


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

*One year old!*

IT'S OFFICIAL!! One year ago today my handsome boy was born. He's learned so much with me and I'm so proud to have such an amazing young man.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Happy birthday Cowboy!! He has grown so much!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Awe, look at him. He looks like such a sweet boy and good looking too. 

Happy Birthday Cowboy!!

How tall is he now?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

LoriF said:


> Awe, look at him. He looks like such a sweet boy and good looking too.
> 
> Happy Birthday Cowboy!!
> 
> How tall is he now?


I need to measure him to be sure, but e definitely is taller than the last measurement, but I'm going to guess 14.1ish?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

UPDATE ON COWBOY!! Since it's been forever! 

HE IS A YEAR OLD FIRST OFF! How did this happen?! 

Well, he's definitely grown A LOT. Cross Wind, the paint, is 15hish. So he's pretty much closing in on her.. Funny thing about them being together though is he's always trying to follow me when i go anywhere in the field and try to leave. He doesn't care she's there, it's so cute haha!
He's still as sweet as ever and is learning everything so quickly, like fly spray. We're also learning to hold the feet up so he can get his first farrier visit soon. I'm going to need a super patient farrier though haha! 

OH and take a look at the puppy i bought! Cowboy loves him it's so convenient. He's a standard Australian Shepherd male named Aries. Super happy with him as well.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow, cowboy is looking great. Happy First Birthday!!! His color is beautiful. What cute puppy too. A friend of mine had a blue aussie name Arie without the 'S'.

Cowboy really is getting big. You might have a big boy on your hands when he's mature. 
I measured Novia on her first birthday and she was up to 14.2. It seems like she will stay at a certain height and then shoot up, then stay for a while and then shoot up.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

LoriF said:


> Wow, cowboy is looking great. Happy First Birthday!!! His color is beautiful. What cute puppy too. A friend of mine had a blue aussie name Arie without the 'S'.
> 
> Cowboy really is getting big. You might have a big boy on your hands when he's mature.
> I measured Novia on her first birthday and she was up to 14.2. It seems like she will stay at a certain height and then shoot up, then stay for a while and then shoot up.


His first birthday was on the 20th of June actually haha! But it's still hard to believe he's a yearling.. 
Thank you! Aries is a good name even without the "s". 

He's huge. I measured him on his birthday and he was around 14.1h and now he's like 14.2 almost 14.3h. He just hit a huge growth spurt. And he's been growing pretty well and steadily, a little at a time, then a lot. He goes back and forth between the two. 

Novia looks amazing from what I last saw! I absolutely love her!!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow! I can't believe how big he's gotten! His summer coat is quite shiny!

I LOVE the pup! I have Border collie and Australian Shepherds are a lot like them! Gotta love how smart they are!!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> Wow! I can't believe how big he's gotten! His summer coat is quite shiny!
> 
> I LOVE the pup! I have Border collie and Australian Shepherds are a lot like them! Gotta love how smart they are!!


My sister's dog who recently died in a hit an run was half border collie. She was amazing.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

daystar88 said:


> My sister's dog who recently died in a hit an run was half border collie. She was amazing.


Aww, I'm sorry! They are amazing though!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> Aww, I'm sorry! They are amazing though!


That they are.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Old photos, I know. But can we just take a minute to appreciate how much he's grown in a year? Both these photos are about a year apart. 
NOTE - Both mares are 15.1 and 15h almost 15.1


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow! He is a big boy! So handsome too!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I love it! LEGS is still leggy!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Change said:


> I love it! LEGS is still leggy!


He definitely is, even as a yearling!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

My goodness, he has grown!
Congratulations on raising such a handsome specimen!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Zexious said:


> My goodness, he has grown!
> Congratulations on raising such a handsome specimen!


Thank you!!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cowboy the other day. He's getting his first real bath today, so fingers crossed it goes well!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cowboy has become quite the looker. He's just growing too fast! 

Last photo are his parents.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

This boy has really grown up..


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

What a handsome boy! I can't believe how big he's gotten!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> What a handsome boy! I can't believe how big he's gotten!


Oh he's HUGE. 

Another photo of him today in his DS Equines halter and lunge line. He was a bit sassy today because of the bugs but aside from that he's still an angel.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!! :grin:


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Man, he's cute! If I weren't allergic I'd come get him!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

@GMA100 - Hey now, back off! I've got first dibs on stealing Legs! LOL!!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

@Change - he's mine just as much as he's yours!!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

More photos of this handsome. 

I'm just going to flat out say he's the most well minded horse I've ever met. He's so careful not to cross boundaries I laid out and is so respectful. Yes he has his bursts of energy, but he's still a baby (and will always be in my mind). He's definitely a once in a lifetime horse just like his mom. I've been blessed with 2. 

Anyway, I'm proud to announce that he's officially on the verge of 14.3h.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Another half brother of Cowboy's was born today!!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Cowboy's grown up soo much! He is utterly gorgeous!  His half-brothers adorable too!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cowboy is officially 15h and looks to be almost 15.1h! Time has flown so fast.. 

I'll try to get photos of him soon.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

He's such a lovely young fella!!! What's his expected mature height?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

daystar88 said:


> Cowboy is officially 15h and looks to be almost 15.1h! Time has flown so fast..
> 
> I'll try to get photos of him soon.


Cowboy is still so handsome! And, growing fast.

My girl has been stuck on 14.3 for a bit now.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Long time no update! Cowboy is doing great. I'm hoping to take some Christmas photos with him sometime this week. 

If you guys want to keep tabs on him, feel free to follow his instagram page! 
www.instagram.com/gunsmokincowboy 

Here's a photo from Thanksgiving. 
Please excuse the burs, I'm not sure where he got them from and I'm slowly getting them out since i have 2 jobs to pay for him and my dog.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

YOU'RE STILL ALIVE!

I was starting to wonder what had happened to our pretty golden boy


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Long time no update! I got locked out of here because I forgot my password. Silly me. 

Anyway! Cowboy has been doing GREAT!! He was measured today and he is 15 hands at the withers and 15.1 hands at the butt so not much more growth. BUT WOW. He's been such an amazing boy. This winter was also the first time I've ever had to blanket him and he did spectacular. His only mini freak out session was walking around in a circle and then he stood perfectly still. I didn't even have to tie him up, which was best in case something more dramatic did happen. I've been so blessed with him and he's been truly amazing. Lately he's gotten so playful and cuddly so I'm hoping to get his half brother Jamie Boy, the foal I announced was born about a month after Cowboy. He's smaller than Cowboy, honestly most babies are at his age with parents shorter than him just about, but it'll be good for both of them. Ace, the other half brother to these two is still really small and currently stands about 10 hands at almost 4 months and Cowboy is into the rough play. 

Now for the pictures. All of these were taken within the last few days. But the ones with me in them are from today.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Aw, he looks so handsome in his blanket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

These are the most recent photos I have of Cowboy. They were taken within the last week to few days. 

There is one with me in it, but you probably can't see me behind him cause he's just so tall! Haha! Well, I haven't exactly measured him too recently but basing it off where his mom was on me he's currently her size which was super close to 15.1h. His butt seems to be a little taller right now so it not quite 15.2 yet. 

Anyway, he's been incredible! Yesterday we did some work and he was just so mellow and so ready to do what I asked. I'm super excited to see where we'll be in a few months. 

He's turning 2 in 4 months too.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

He's looking good. Real good. Still Legs, though.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He's looking soooo good  It doesn't surprise me how big he is getting, big boy at birth. He made us all think that he might be twins. 

I love that portrait shot, he's has the cutest face with those ears and that muzzle. He just looks so sweet.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What a great looking guy! Thanks for keeping us updated <3


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm thrilled to see an update here!! "Little" Legs is growing so fast; he's a gorgeous boy! Are you going to start him yourself? I can't wait until he does start being ridden!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> I'm thrilled to see an update here!! "Little" Legs is growing so fast; he's a gorgeous boy! Are you going to start him yourself? I can't wait until he does start being ridden!


That's the plan. I'm hoping to start having him take the saddle in a month or 2 maybe sooner. Then for riding i was thinking more around 3 years. I'll put in a few rides here and there when he turns 2, but nothing serious. 

Thank you all! He does still have his long legs haha! Hopefully he'll grow into them sometime soon. As much as I love them, i'm excited to see his mature height.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh my gosh guys.. I can't believe how much he's grown in just a few weeks! The photo with me he was 15h and almost 15.1 at the butt. Now he's 15.1h and 15.2 at the butt!! 

The two by himself without a halter were taken a few days ago, and the other two before and around Easter. 

I've got him scheduled to be gelded around May 13th so hopefully it'll finally get done. He was scheduled for this month earlier but we had to reschedule. 

Cowboy is still as sweet as ever and i couldn't be more proud of him. He's matured so fast in the short upcoming 2 years. Honestly, I feel like he's still a baby, I remember looking at threads of already 2 and 3 year olds who's births were shared here and thinking "That's going to be my boy one day." Never did I think it'd creep up so fast! 

As soon as this boy gets gelded I'm applying to PBHA to get him registered through them which would put him legally, on paper, in my name. Yay! 

Now for the pictures.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

What a handsome man. You're doing really good with him, he looks like such a good boy.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I need to stop blinking.. 

This dude is between 15.1h and 15.2h at the withers and I don't know where time went. Is there any way to reverse the clock? 

WOW!! I put a saddle on him and was blown away at how well he took it. I was honestly expecting him to jump around but instead he stood perfectly still and didn't seem to care. I couldn't be more proud! 

Lastly, here's a photo of him from yesterday wearing his mom's old halter standing taller than her at almost 2 years old.. She was purchased in it and I added a red nose band for her. However since I no longer own her I put a lime/white nose band on top of the red and it looks so good with all 3 colors.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

It’s funny, I knew a young palomino stallion named Cowboy a few years ago. Looks just like him! Handsome boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

ChasingDreams said:


> It’s funny, I knew a young palomino stallion named Cowboy a few years ago. Looks just like him! Handsome boy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you! I've had quite a few people who knew a palomino named Cowboy and yet he's the first one i've ever met. LOL!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is Cowboy from the other day. He's so lovey dovey still haha!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Such a rich color! He's looking nice.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He's looking good!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Dang! Look at those LEGS! He still has 'em!


----------



## Jordanaa (May 27, 2018)

OMG he's absolutely adorable! There was a foal at my old barn, she grew up so quickly, one day I was there and she was so small, scared of everything but at the same time so inquisitive. The next day she's walking everywhere around the place, and it was like she grew overnight. There are two other horses with the foal, the mother doesn't really look after her foal, it's the other mare who looks after the foal. She is such a gorgeous girl, so kind and maternal! She acts like a mother to anything young, horse or not! I hope "legs" is well, I'm sure he'll turn out gorgeous like he's mother.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Happy birthday cowboy!!*

We've officially made it to 2! I can't believe how fast these 2 years went.. I can honestly remember his first steps like it was yesterday! 

Here are new photos of my now 2 year old. The small red guy is Ace, his half brother.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, COWBOY!!! *


He is turning into such a handsome, refined-looking young horse! <3


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh my gosh it’s been a while! 
My deepest apologies. 

Cowboy is doing pretty good! I sat on him for the first time a couple weeks ago and he didn’t care at all. He’s so good. 

Right now we’re still 15.1ish but butt high. He hasn’t grown much due to not being fed properly. I’ve only been able to see him weekends since I last posted and my family was caring for him. He lost a lot of weight because they weren’t feeding him and my mom’s horse chased him away from any food. Now however he’s doing much better and he looks better too! I really had to talk to my family about this and so far they’ve been doing better. I was thinking of boarding him closer to where I was but now I won’t have to since I’m moving back December 1st. I’m excited to finally be with him again and give him the nutrition he needs to get back on track. 

Now, for some photos!! I finally got him his own blanket and it’s his color lime green!!! I’m obsessed with it haha!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, he is so pretty!! What happened to his mane?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

greentree said:


> Oh, he is so pretty!! What happened to his mane?


 My mom cut it because he got into some burs and she thought cutting it would make it easier. She didn’t even ask me.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

It will grow back!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

So my phone broke and I ended up losing a lot of photos. However, I do have some on here from when he was between the ages of 4 months to 9 months!

I also got a new one from this weekend. I just got a new phone Saturday so bare with me as I try to fill you all in on what’s going on from here on. 

Absolutely LOVE his blanket too. 


Now update on what’s going to happen. My mom is moving her horse to TN for the winter and Cowboy will be the only one here. I’m actually excited since that means I can really push his feed schedule and actually focus on what he needs to be eating to gain back his weight and hopefully get back on track for the nutritional needs he’s been missing. Cowboy doesn’t really like being around my mom’s horse anyway.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Guess who’s getting gelded tomorrow! It’s finally getting done. I am however pretty nervous since this is a surgery. 

Prayers that everything goes well is welcomed. 

Pictures of my baby boy. 
My other baby included as well if you remember him from way back when I first introduced him. He’s turning 2 in April.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Yay, that's really exciting that he's getting gelded! And stress-inducing too, I can understand  Hope everything goes well for your cutesy boy!

And your dog is absolutely beautiful!! I love him! What breed is he?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Hope all has gone well. Remember to keep him moving.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Alright guys. The long awaited post about today’s fiasco. 

My vet came out to geld Cowboy finally! However, he was only able to remove 1 testicle because the second one didn’t drop. He even reached up to find it and nothing. The one he did get was abnormally large for a 2yr old as well. 

So, the plan now is to give him pain meds and tomorrow I’m going to pick up a medicine that is supposed to help bring his other one down. In 6 weeks, my vet is coming back out to see where we’re at and if this medicine has done anything. If it hasn’t, I may have to bring him into a clinic.. 

Please please PLEASE pray this injection works so I don’t have to go to a clinic. •
Good news is Cowboy had minimal blood loss and he did VERY well even waking up. I’m just hoping things go as smoothly next round.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Aww, poor guy. Glad it went relatively well, and hope next time goes well too! Thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Did he determine the location? If it is abdominal then meds won't make it drop. If it is in the inguinal canal then there is a good chance meds can help. The side it is on also can have an effect or determine where it is likely to be located. Hopefully the latter and treatment works. Age though may be a factor.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cowboy is doing very well. He’s been such a good sport with his injections to help his other testicle drop. Today, I did actually see it which is a great sign!! I’m going to keep my scheduled appointment however so he still can recover from the last surgery. 

I bring him to the middle isle to receive his shots so it’s easier and it’s even ground. He goes back to his own field though right after. Sometimes I do have Ace come in with him so they can play around.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Updated pictures. Excuse his dirty self with the pristine sock. He enjoys using poop as his bedding. I clean his run in every morning and night yet he still poops just to sleep in it. I’m convinced. 

So I started leaning on him yesterday as if I was about to get on. He didn’t care. I only got a picture of my leg on him though. Clearly he didn’t care about that too much either. 

I was talking with a few people and since I’m not having luck finding his parents papers, I was told I could still register him with PHBA. SO, next month he’s going to be registered with PHBA and we’ll be entering some shows maybe next year! I’m actually excited for this all!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Of course he does. Poop is warm. LOL I knew several that would very specifically do that or lay in the manure pile/compost if they could get to it. Much warmer than cold ground.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

QtrBel said:


> Of course he does. Poop is warm. LOL I knew several that would very specifically do that or lay in the manure pile/compost if they could get to it. Much warmer than cold ground.


 Very true! It’s just no fun to clean off every day haha!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

My vet is coming out Wednesday to finish the gelding. Pray it goes well for my young man! He’s been on a very hormonal ride due to these shots.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Hope his surgery goes really well!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Cowboy is just so adorable. I'm sure he will be fine with the surgery. Novia doesn't lie in her poop but she's just as messy every time that I see her. She rolls in the mud a lot, I think her winter coat coming out is super itchy. I pull as much as will come out every time and the next day it looks like more grew and is shedding. It's amazing how much hair they grow in the winter and this is Florida.

Have you started preparing him for riding yet? If yes, how is it going? How tall has he gotten so far?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone see a resemblance? I sure do! This is Cowboy’s daughter from an unplanned breeding. She was born today!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cowboy is doing fantastic. His working was put on hold during his healing process from the second round of gelding. It went VERY well! 

Lately we’ve mainly been doing tying sessions due to my work schedule. But soon we’re hoping to start putting a saddle on again! I’ve already sat on his back a handful of times as well and he didn’t care whatsoever.

I’d like to measure him but for now this is all I’ve got to show how big he is. And this was before round 2 in gelding last month.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautiful!! We were wondering!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looks more like her mama right now. Sweet baby!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

greentree said:


> Beautiful!! We were wondering!!


I’ve honestly struck gold with him.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

3yrs old today!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

He's lovely.


And makes me happy to see some rib, versus the obese young stock horses that are so common! his joints thank you.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> He's lovely.
> 
> 
> And makes me happy to see some rib, versus the obese young stock horses that are so common! his joints thank you.


I wish he wasn’t showing as much. Haha! He did get wormed on Sunday too.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

He is young and growing. Wait a week and I bet he looks different!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> He is young and growing. Wait a week and I bet he looks different!


While my family was watching him they never wormed him in the fall. But never told me till Saturday so I literally ran to the store to buy a wormer and got him done. Hopefully he looks better in a week!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

By far the EASIEST horse I’ve handled.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

He’s looking great! Love his colour.


----------



## Aquamarine (Aug 27, 2019)

Ohhhh, he was a precious baby! Now he's a gorgeous horse. He sure lightened up in color! 

His filly is also adorable. Congrats on beautiful horses! I'll have to spend some time reading the whole thread in detail soon.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cowboy’s little baby is growing up!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

All grown up. 💚


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

He looks great - looks grown up now he’s tacked up!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

It’s been a hot minute! Well, turns out Cowboy might reach his string rested hight which was 16.1h! His mom was almost 15.1h and dad was 14.3h. He’s not standing square, but the photo in short sleeves was over the summer. The one where I’m on him is from yesterday. It’s not his first time with me on his back, but this is my first time getting pictures. Finally!
It’s been an incredible journey with Legs here. (Yes the nickname is still sticking.) To me he really has some more growing it looks like. He’s only 4 1/2 after all!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Officially measured Junior today and he's 15.3h still and just under 16h at the rump. He's so amazing! 

He gets his rabies shot Wednesday and this spring his wolf teeth removed. Last time I asked my vet about them he said he couldn't see or feel them. So unfortunately he's late on having them removed which is why I may have had so much trouble with a bit in his mouth. He's just not a fan, which now I presume is because of his wolf teeth. Poor baby!

Here are some pictures too! I don't really have any with him on my laptop so these will have to do.


----------

